# Giving to Rich Missionaries?



## ForHisGlory (Feb 20, 2009)

Before I phrase the question, I encourage you to find and point out any sinful thinking in my question. I truly want to honor the Lord in this situation.

I had a brother in Christ approach our Sunday School class this past week and ask for about $3,000 of support to go on a missionary trip to Haiti. This brother is a pretty close friend, so I happen to know a lot about him....maybe a little too much. I earnestly love his zeal to share the gospel....and his willingness to give up all his vacation time for this trip. 

However, I'm wrestling with the fact as to why he is asking for this money. The Lord has blessed him well.....really well.....with both salary and possessions......more so than any of the individuals he is asking money from. I'm having trouble reconciling his abundant blessings from the Lord and his desire to receive a completely free trip. I approached him about this. He feels that by funding his trip personally he will be robbing the body of Christ out of the opportunity to give for the cause....and the blessings of our giving (and in all fairness he did pay for his own trip last time).

While I love to give abundantly to the church and mission work, I can't help but notice the blessings he has received.....quite possibly so that he could do this mission work.....but then ask for us to provide. What about the other missions that have _far_ greater need? Shouldn't my money go _there_ instead? Am I way off base?! Need some truth.....no matter how hard it hurts!


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 20, 2009)

If he is personally able to fund the trip himself, then I think he should do so... AND it would be an excellent teaching opportunity for the people in your church, if he were to semi-formally present the fact that he's going on this trip, and ask that if people would be persuaded to give for HIS trip, to give what they are able to OTHER mission works the church supports.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 20, 2009)

Typical American. He needs to read George Meuller and then a few other missionary works. John Paton, Brother Andrew, David Brainard living on cornmeal for three weeks to reach his beloved Indians. Amy Carmichael and three bowls of rice a day to save little girls from Hindu Temples.

Let me tell you something about love- when you love somebody, or somebodies- you will give them your last nickel. We have known missionary friends for 30+ years and they give every cent away and live frugally because they love the ones they are called to. And I know Americans who love, and they give away every extra cent. I know Americans who have taken on extra work just to give money to missions. 

You want truth? I question if this guy is called to Haiti, period. Is it about him having a ministry and "being used" or about the masses on the way to eternity in hell? Not to be cruel, but you've no idea how much mission work is done for the inner need of the missionary, not for love of the lost. I could tell you horrible stories but I won't bother here.

Maybe he is genuine and deluded, but I would put my money elsewhere.

Love gives up everything.


----------



## etexas (Feb 20, 2009)

Good question and TOUGH call. I have known Pastors from well-off families, should they not receive a salary? I "lean" towards thinking they should receive something, a missionary (to me) complicates things, has he theological training, is he going short-term with a view towards establishing a full time Mission Work???? If the LATTER, I might say perhaps a stipend, and gifts might not be an objection, if this is just a "pop-down"....I think if he can swing it perhaps he should.  Like I say that is a tough call.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 20, 2009)

I know someone who currently ministers in a full-time situation in which he raises financial support.

While in seminary this man wanted to go on a mission trip. He sent out a support letter in which he actually said that he was going to pay for the cost of the trip, but that he wanted us to "prayerfully consider" reimbursing him.


Was he wrong?


----------



## mossy (Feb 20, 2009)

"Typical American." 
Really? Do you personally know most americans? Generalizations like that are not helpful, In my humble opinion. 

Terry


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 20, 2009)

mossy said:


> "Typical American."
> Really? Do you personally know most americans? Generalizations like that are not helpful, In my humble opinion.
> 
> Terry



To use the term "typical American" is to employ a stereotype. While stereotypes are not true of everyone in the "sterotyped group," nonetheless the stereotype exists for a reason. To employ a stereotype one does not have to know every person in the group. One merely needs to know the stereotype and then it can be applied to a particular individual as it fits.


----------



## ForHisGlory (Feb 24, 2009)

any more thoughts???? (maybe this post will get the topic on people's radar screen again  )


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you ask your friend about letting the church give that money to a more needy or more long term effort? It's understandable that he doesn't want the church to lack in the area of giving; but it seems like it would be better if he were also unwilling for others who are needier not to lack in the area of receiving!

I think that short term efforts should not be the ultimate focus of the church's giving; but they have come to take so much of the resources of the church that those who are trying to plant churches that will be there a long time (and which administer the appointed means of grace) often have a very hard time raising enough support. Short term efforts need to take this aspect of trying to minister on a foreign field into account: how can they help, rather than hinder, the church's giving to establish long term churches? Self funding for a short trip rather than asking the church to fund it is one way to help out with that.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 24, 2009)

Ditto to Heidi's comment. I have come to believe that most 'short term mission trips' are merely sanctified vacations taken at others' expense.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2009)

Some questions:

-Do we call someone that goes for less than a month a "missionary" or do we call them a Christian who goes on a missions trip? 

-Are there different priorities in giving to "missionaries" (i.e. greater priority given to long-term missionaries whose sole means of existence is the kindness of the church versus short-termers who also work a job back home?)

-Is it a good thing for a missionary to bless the church by allowing them the chance to give? Is asking for money and letting the church know about needs a bad thing? If it is a blessed thing to give, why should we have a church miss the blessing to give?

-If someone is willing to give up their hard-earned vacation time and must squeeze their pocket-books in order to perform a good task in the name of the church, should they squeeze that last penny from their own wallets before they appeal to the church?

--Is this short-termer going out as a result of being sent by the church and by the permission of their church? Or did he plan and send himself out? If we are to call such short-term trips "missions", then thiose that go should not merely run but they should be sent shouldn't they? And if the church sends them, then the church has some sort of responsibility to them and he has accountability to his church.


----------

